# Dreaded Error - Your Driver Account Has Not Been Activated



## MeekloBraca (Apr 17, 2015)

Well if it inst one thing its another. The last time I logged on was Monday, but today I get this error in my driver app. I go onto my dashboard and there is still a check mark in the top right so am I safe to assume that means I haven't been deactivated? 

Now last week Thursday, I had a self inflicted problem with my vehicle profile which got sorted on the same day. I had emailed Uber and the person who helped me Thursday did a great job getting everything sorted. Then I get an email on Sunday from another Uber CSR, "I've gone ahead and re-added and approved your vehicle. Please let me know if this does not solve the issue.". By this time I did not need anything more to be done but this person went ahead and did more anyways. Monday rolls around and there are no issues. Now today I get the error and notice a second identical vehicle on my profile, listed as being in Ontario (I'm in Alberta), and all vehicle documents are missing. Could this be why I cant log in?

I've emailed Uber and asked them to delete this second vehicle and reactivate me, hopefully that is it.


----------



## MeekloBraca (Apr 17, 2015)

I love Uber Support. 2 days now and not a single reply from Uber Support about this. ****ing Hell.


----------



## krytenTX (May 7, 2015)

Sorry to hear you are still having issue. Good luck with Uber support in Edmonton. So far, the Austin, TX team has been responsive to my requests. I hope it stays that way!


----------

